# Sickness/tummy cramps and D



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been up all night with sickness, D and period pains.

I have had a lemsip this morning to try and help as it has paracetamol in it and thought it may benefit me.

I'm probably worrying over nothing and clutching at straws but could these be signs of impending labour or more likely to be a bug?
I've had pains in my cervix for nearly 2 weeks now and someone said this could be my cervix softening?


I'm worried if it's a bug that it can't be good so late on   i'm 37 weeks tommorow

Sorry for being a worrier, i'm not usually like this at all  

Appreciate your help

xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Update from me

Been to Midwife,  She felt my tum and immediately noticed i was having massive tightenings.  I then went on to have a further 4-5 whilst i was there, some quite painful.  They found some blood in my urine too which said she could be Plug coming away.

The twist to the tale is that midwife is now unsure how baby is presenting (my mum had this problem when she was expecting me 24 yrs ago and i turned breech at last minute).  She does not know deffo and baby now be breech. 


Got to go for scan on Monday, but she reckons if tightens carry on i may not make it that far!! and i've got to go labour ward straight away!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How are you getting on?  Are you still feeling ill.  If the baby is breech, then you will probably be offered a section, as research has found that this is the safest way of delivering a breech baby, but you never know, it could still be cephalic.  By the way, just double check with a pharmacist before having any more lemsips, as they aren't usually reccommended in pregnancy, as they contain caffeine, but double check,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi EmilyCaitlin Thanks for your reply

Still feeling pretty yukky have to admit tummy wise.  Had some more tightenings throughout yesterday and the night but they amounted to nothing in the end.
Think me and dh may hit the shops this evening for a long walk to see whether or not that may spur things along.
Will keep you updated re: Monday's scan.

Thanks for advice re Lemsips, ive just checked myself and you're right about the caffeine!   I'm mad at my GP now, seems they sometimes just 'guess' which isnt right

Hope your pregnancy is going well

x Angie


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

update from me

Scan went very well! Bubs is head down (not breech as midwife thought) and well and truly engaged!!    and boy can i feel it!! lol
Had a rubbish night's sleep, was tossing and turning as just couldn't get comfy.  I had bh's all through the night too which was a bummer!

estimated weight of bubs is 7.5 lbs


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad everythings going well, keep me posted!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

